# liquid vs granular



## nhbaler282 (Oct 5, 2009)

I have started using liquid fertilizer on my bermuda grass hayfields looks like with good results,is it better than granular? It is 15-5-10 I might put some granular out and some liquid out in the same field and see which does the best,which one do ya'll think will do the best?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

nhbaler282 said:


> I have started using liquid fertilizer on my bermuda grass hayfields looks like with good results,is it better than granular? It is 15-5-10 I might put some granular out and some liquid out in the same field and see which does the best,which one do ya'll think will do the best?


I do both, it's about the same, have to really pump up the K to get enough out with liquid. My sprayed fields get 90 upa of N and 60 upa of potash, same as my granular fields. More even distribution with spray, need to spray as soon as you get baled up...it will burn the grass...although it will quickly recover, I like to spray in am with dew if I can, but usually try to coordinate with rainfall. Don't believe it's quite as critical with liquid however.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

I just tried some foliar fertilizer this week. It was a 10-45-10 so see if it would help my second cut come on faster. I sprayed on monday. now thursday. The things I noticed today when checking the feilds is that the younger plants I can already see a change in them, looking a lot greener. What was a little bit older not so much. Another thing i noticed was I did burn a bit of the alfalfa leaves where I had my over lap from the sprayer. I put the dry fertilizer on in the spring was just looking for something to give things a boost between cuts.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

is that the analysis per acre or per gallon How many gallons per acre do you use


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

My 10-45-10 was just the fertilizer. Iput down close to 5 pounds p per acre. Mixed at about 1 pound fertilizer per 2 gallons water. Sprayed at about 20 gallons per acre.


----------

